# Bad Weather/Rabid Fish



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

I fished Escambia Bay this morning and to say that conditions were rough is a gross understatement. The first stop I was unable to use the trolling motor due to the rough water so I eased up with the outboard and put the talon down. I immediately started to catch some nice trout. Over the next hour I sat in that one place and caught 25-30 trout in the 17-20 inch range. After having my fill of the trout and the rough water I decided to try some shallow semi protected shores. It did not take long to start hooking up on some nice reds. I caught 5 reds on one shore in the 26-28 inch range. I caught the first couple of reds on a baby bass colored fluke and then I switched over to a mirrodine 18mr. The reds were absolutely crushing the little bait. There was a huge wake with each bite and it was as much fun as catching them on top water. All the reds were fat and they were some of the hardest pulling reds that I've caught. At about 8:45 I got a text from my wife telling me to get my a$$ home because of the tornado warning. So I headed back to the ramp and called it a day. All fish were caught in 1-4 feet of water on a mirrodine in the 808 color pattern and on a 5 inch fluke on a 1/4 ounce bass assasin jig head. 

I'll be in the mountains for next few day. You guys please leave a few fish biting for when I get back.


----------



## foreverfishing (Nov 30, 2012)

good job!!


----------



## submariner (Oct 2, 2007)

Rabid fish got my attention- thought they were foaming at the mouth to jump into the boat nice catch


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Awesome report and thanks for sharing what you were using. Not too many guys are willing to cough up their "secrets".
I have a slew of stuff that worked in LA, not so much Mobile Bay. I'm hoping they eat more of what the Pcola Reds eat. That's the second recommendation I've had for the Mirrodine 808. I picked up a 17MR and checking the website see it would be good to have both. Didn't realize the depth difference.
Thanks again. May have to give a windy day a chance. I'm sure there are plenty headed this way.


----------



## Redtracker (Dec 28, 2011)

Question, the red pictured what are you saying it measured?


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

Redtracker said:


> Question, the red pictured what are you saying it measured?


 Think he said some in the 26-28 in range. Looks like that was one of them.


----------



## GWally (May 16, 2009)

*Ruler*

Now that I know your lure secrets , how about a measuring stick source. I've got a marked stick but, most of the rulers I've seen are short. Yours looks like it may run to 30"? More? 
Thanks


----------



## fsu alex (Aug 3, 2011)

That's one FAT redfish!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Redtracker said:


> Question, the red pictured what are you saying it measured?



By looking at the stick and if you pinched the tail I would say that the redfish in the picture measures 27.5 inches. Today was a catch and release so I didn't work very hard to get any of my fish to fit in the slot.


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

GWally said:


> Now that I know your lure secrets , how about a measuring stick source. I've got a marked stick but, most of the rulers I've seen are short. Yours looks like it may run to 30"? More?
> Thanks



My lures are definitely not secret. I throw a super spook jr, mirrodine 17mr or 18mr, and a 5 inch fluke on a 1/4 ounce bass asassin jig head 99% of the time. I purchased the measuring stick at Academy.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

I am glad somebody else enjoys extreme fishing conditions. Looks like the pre-frontal conditions reallly triggered the bite.

Unfortunately I was stuck at work.


----------

